# i have aquired 2 goldfish...



## Shellingoutagain! (Jan 6, 2010)

i am keeping them in a 64 litre tank at the moment and they are about 1.5 inches long. They seem to be happy enough at the moment and very active. Do i need to upgrade to a larger tank right away? Or is the tank OK as a temporary one?
Thanks, Hugo.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

As a temporary tank its fine, but eventually their going to need double that size.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

They should be fine for a while. In general, the recommended volume is 45L per goldfish. I only have one Black Moor (plus a shoal of WCMM) in a tank of your size...: victory:


----------



## Luca Brasi (Feb 7, 2010)

Shellingoutagain! said:


> i am keeping them in a 64 litre tank at the moment and they are about 1.5 inches long. They seem to be happy enough at the moment and very active. Do i need to upgrade to a larger tank right away? Or is the tank OK as a temporary one?
> Thanks, Hugo.


It really depends on if they're common goldfish (Including comets and shubunkins etc) or fancy types such as oranda's, black moors and lionheads.

Many fancy types can reach 8" or so and so should be housed in a tank 120 litres for the first two fish and then add 40 litres for each additional fish if you want them to reach their full size. Smaller tanks will stunt their growth and cause potential health problems. Not just because of their potentially bulky size but also because they produce huge amounts of waste and can be very messy feeders. 

Common goldfish can grow to over 12" in lengh. Though realistically 10" is more common. They're really much better suited to larger ponds than indoor aquariums, but if you do have common goldfish and feed and care for it correctly you'll be needing to rehome it in a few months when it's outgrown your tank. It will be fine for a while though.


----------



## trevorb (Sep 24, 2009)

ok what you need to do is get you self 2 water dragons and then the fish can be food for them lol :lol2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

trevorb said:


> ok what you need to do is get you self 2 water dragons and then the fish can be food for them lol :lol2:


Ok what you need to do is take a walk...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> Ok what you need to do is take a walk...


Hi I know trevor I have him on facebook he is actually a decent guy lmao he just has a sense of humor and I know its probs not the best place for it but he dosent really understand this forum and how people can get discredited from something that was meant as a joke so I just had to say that.: victory:


----------



## trevorb (Sep 24, 2009)

oh we can see you take a joke


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

trevorb said:


> oh we can see you take a joke


As a matter of fact I can take a joke... but you wouldn't go into the small pets section and comment on someone with 2 mice saying what you need is a snake to eat them.


----------



## trevorb (Sep 24, 2009)

no the dragons will eat them 2


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> As a matter of fact I can take a joke... but you wouldn't go into the small pets section and comment on someone with 2 mice saying what you need is a snake to eat them.


 
its fine its cool I have explained this is a strong animal care forum so lets here no more about what a silly joke meant lol you both have good points but at the same time there is a time and a place to talk about your disagreements.: victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> its fine its cool I have explained this is a strong animal care forum so lets here no more about what a silly joke meant lol you both have good points but at the same time there is a time and a place to talk about your disagreements.: victory:


Yeah his points are amazing.

My disagreement is some kid coming on, digging up threads that are almost a year old and spamming them. 

For that there is no time and place.



trevorb said:


> no the dragons will eat them 2


What if you get put in the same tank as the dragons will you get eaten?


----------



## trevorb (Sep 24, 2009)

sorry a bit of fun i have fish 2 a 64l tank is ok you need a pump and things if it helps i have an old pump some where i dig it out for you and post it free


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> Yeah his points are amazing.
> 
> My disagreement is some kid coming on, digging up threads that are almost a year old and spamming them.
> 
> ...


1. trevor is not familiar with this forum it was meant as a laugh he is probibly used to other types of forum
2. trevor is not a kid he is a happily married man and I wouldnt call that spamming.
3. with disagreements such as this there is a time and place i.e pms rather than damaging what was apparantly a good thread for others to read if the thread was not meant to be replied too it would have been locked no matter how old it is. 

It is a forum it dosent mean we cant post or as you put it spam? on old threads.
all that needed to be said was this is the wrong place for a joke e.t.c I know I found it hard to navigate around when I first joined up give him a break.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

trevorb said:


> ok what you need to do is get you self 2 water dragons and then the fish can be food for them lol :lol2:





trevorb said:


> no the dragons will eat them 2


Yeah this doesn't look like spamming at all to me:whistling2::whistling2:



Salazare Slytherin said:


> 1. trevor is not familiar with this forum it was meant as a laugh he is probibly used to other types of forum
> 2. trevor is not a kid he is a happily married man and I wouldnt call that spamming.
> 3. with disagreements such as this there is a time and place i.e pms rather than damaging what was apparantly a good thread for others to read if the thread was not meant to be replied too it would have been locked no matter how old it is.
> 
> ...


Unless what he said was relevant to the thread, then no I don't think that it is in anyway contributing to the forum. 

Once again there are no disagreements... I just fail to see the need to resurrect and spam old threads.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fun/ Is the place for jokes... Judging from the quality on this thread you'll blow them all away...


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> Yeah this doesn't look like spamming at all to me:whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> Unless what he said was relevant to the thread, then no I don't think that it is in anyway contributing to the forum.
> ...


well that boils down too not knowing the forum I accidentally dug up threads older than a year old when I first joined up and then being used to other forums e.t.c and you have to admit this forum is a very competitive one many people with different views and different areas of knowledge and even other things other than pet care.

like I explained for kjokes there is a time and place and for disagreements there is the pm system thats all I am saying to both of you.


----------

